# Cumpleaños de Eugin



## Vampiro

*Querida Eugin.*
*Qué gusto poder saludarte en este día tan especial.*
*¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!*
*Traje a unos amigos para que animen la fiesta.*
*Y en una de esas, por si me animo a acompañarlos, traje también mi instrumento preferido.*
*Un beso, amiga.*

_


----------



## romarsan

*feliz cumple gatita*

*que tengas una dia prec**ioso*

*y*

*¡que nos dejes compartirlo contigo!*

*japi berdei*

*besos*
*ro*
​


----------



## irene.acler

*Otra vez muchas felicidades!!*
*Besos*

*Irene*


----------



## silvia fernanda

Hola Eugin,
Ya que abrieron un thread te saludo nuevamente.
Feliz cumple!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Un beso
Silvia


----------



## Mirlo

*Eugin: Mil felicidades*,
*Espero que la pases muy bien.*
*Saludos, *
Myrlo



​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

iMuchas felicidades, Eugin!

un regalito musical para vos

besos


----------



## Eugin

Muchas gracias, amigos!! Me da una vergüenza enorme ya que casi no participo de los foros últimamente y creo que todos ya se olvidaron de mí, pero me alegra saber que no es así, jaja! ¡Son unos grandes!

¡Gracias por sus muestras de afecto y los regalitos!!
Los Rolling son unos grosos para tocar en mi cumple, pero lo mejor es tu bajo, Edu, así que doblemente agradecida!!
Beso enorme para cada uno!!


----------



## Tampiqueña

_ ¡Feliz cumpleaños Eugin! _​ 
Tocaya espero que te la pases "requetebién" en tu día. 
Para estar vestida a la altura de las circunstancias tengo listos dos vestuarios que puedan armonizar con el tuyo en la pachanga .
Un abrazo y mis mejores deseos,
Tampi​


----------



## Rayines

*Querida Euge: ¡¡Pilas que no nos vemos!!, ¡¡te deseo un muy muy feliz cumpleaños, y que puedas concretar los proyectos, juntamente con la perspectiva del nuevo año del almanaque!!*
*Un beso muy grande,*
*Inés. *


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*¡¡¡Feliz cumpleaños Eugin!!!

*(Pues claro que no te hemos olvidado... qué tontería )

Besitos
Martine​


----------



## krolaina

(Jajaja, me ha encantado el "pilas" de Inesita!).

Sólo un día tarde... no me lo tendrás en cuenta, no? Y además es la segunda felicitación´, así que no te me quejes que no te mando el bikini! 

Habrá que decirle a Vampi que tus "amigos" son otros...esos que están "perdidos" tal vez? 

Ya nos contarás qué tal lo pasaste, cómo fue todo.

Un beso enorme, querida amiga. Que cumplas muchísimos más con nosotros, que eres imposible de olvidar!.

Feliz cumple.


----------



## Fernita

*Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, querida Gini:*

*¡¡¡¡Muy, muy feliz cumple!!!!*

*I send you a bunch of kisses and hugs!*

_*From me to you!*_

_*Con todo mi cariño de siempre,*_
_*Fernita.*_


----------



## UVA-Q

Ginny, te mando un abrazote, espero la hayas pasado de maravilla, llena de abrazos y apapachos.

Muchos besos!!!


----------



## speedier

Sorry for being so late, but



Happy Birthday Eugin




and many more of them!!​


----------

